# Checking prices for tank top prints with logo tags



## fendango (Dec 26, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right area for shopping around?

I am trying to get pricing for mens and womens gym/casual tanks in simple black with my one color image print as large as possible on front and also my own labels printed on the inside for tags. My problem is once I factor in the size label the cost jumps up a lot since there is a charge for each size. I need logo, care, and sizes but I can't find anything affordable. For my other prints I left the manufacture care/size tag in and printed my logo behind it but I don't like the end result. I also don't have anyone to cheaply relabel the collars so, stuck.


----------

